# Help me figure out how to wear this scarf



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

Ok all you fashionistas!  Help me out here.  I bought this “scarf” several years ago in Savannah GA.  I love the colors and texture but I can’t figure out how to wear it.



should it be like this ?


 Or like this?




the tassled part that hangs in the back just feels awkward to me 

the tag says made in Napal so maybe I need to look up Napalese fashion pics.

any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok all you fashionistas!  Help me out here.  I bought this “scarf” several years ago in Savannah GA.  I love the colors and texture but I can’t figure out how to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 205323
> 
> ...


hahaha... sorry for laughin' CS...but the look on your face in the first picture had me


----------



## Jules (Jan 25, 2022)

Being that I buy scarves and never wear them, my advice isn’t worth much.

Start with something neutral underneath.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

Jules said:


> Being that I buy scarves and never wear them, my advice isn’t worth much.
> 
> Start with something neutral underneath.


Oh, yes @Jules, I realize not to wear those two clothing items together.  It’s just what I had in this morning


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> hahaha... sorry for laughin' CS...but the look on your face in the first picture had me


Yeah I’m a terrible selfie-taker.  Never know what to do with my face


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 25, 2022)

I wear hooded  tube scarfs in the winter to keep warm tho  ...  they aren't loose.

like this picture ..

...


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 25, 2022)

I liked both pictures of you with the scarf! They dress things up, don't they? The only thing with the first one, is that I'm picturing it hanging behind your back and maybe cumbersome to wear all that material behind you, whereas the second photo uses more of the scarf and is more tidy. Given that, a smile and a complimentary top would really make you shine! Good luck!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2022)

I think I have a similar scarf in gray.  It was a gift.  I have worn it by sort of crossing it in the front and then putting it around my head.  Like make a loop and put your head through so it's doubled. 

 It's hard to to explain sorry.  And then I put my coat over it to go outside.


----------



## timoc (Jan 25, 2022)

Help me figure out how to wear this scarf.​
*CS, Picture Number 2*, with an orange fedora ontop.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

I like the second picture of you wearing it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

timoc said:


> Help me figure out how to wear this scarf.​
> *CS, Picture Number 2*, with an orange fedora ontop.


Well, @timoc, I will certainly get *noticed*!


----------



## bingo (Jan 25, 2022)

it's  just beautiful...however you sling that  on!


----------



## AprilSun (Jan 25, 2022)

Wear it either way. On your bad hair days, wear it on your head. Then, on the days your hair is behaving, wear it the other way. That is if you have bad hair days. I know I do. Just a suggestion.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jan 25, 2022)

wear it like this:











you'll look even better than she does if you just remember to smile!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok all you fashionistas!  Help me out here.  I bought this “scarf” several years ago in Savannah GA.  I love the colors and texture but I can’t figure out how to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 205323
> 
> ...


I'm not one for fashion and I don't wear scarves, but I really like that color and I think you look great wearing it the way you have it on in picture #2.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok all you fashionistas!  Help me out here.  I bought this “scarf” several years ago in Savannah GA.  I love the colors and texture but I can’t figure out how to wear it, any suggestions appreciated.






Susan Stewart demonstrates many ways, I'm sure she will inspire you.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

oldiebutgoody said:


> wear it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full disclosure @oldiebutgoody and my other pals on SF.  I’m not a smiley person by nature… I wish I was but it just takes a conscious effort on my part to smile.   Can ya love me anyway? . Throw in concentrating (as with taking a selfie) and smiles are few and far between or goofy .   See my avatar for a smiling me.  

and thanks for the cool idea for the scarf


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ok all you fashionistas!  Help me out here.  I bought this “scarf” several years ago in Savannah GA.  I love the colors and texture but I can’t figure out how to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 205323
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful scarf; I love the color.  And you are a very sweet looking gal.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> That's a beautiful scarf; I love the color.  And you are a very sweet looking gal.


Thanks, @PamfromTx … you are too kind


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 25, 2022)

These ways?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> These ways?


Thanks, @Murmur, I’ve seen Justine’s video.  The problem with this “scarf” is that it’s not a square or a rectangle.


----------



## Lara (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't think it's a scarf 
I think it's a shawl and should
be worn just like you have it hanging
over the chair in your first photo:
Or like in this link:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/790976...E21KhnzwQJo3xn0pr8Ez10pPvRDf9oZRoCsC8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Shero (Jan 25, 2022)

CinnamonSugar - I see a hole at the neck. If there is a hole then it is actually a poncho scarf and here are a few ways to wear it. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Remy (Jan 25, 2022)

Drape it around your shoulders and use a pin or scarf pin to secure it on one side near your shoulder?


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

That


Shero said:


> CinnamonSugar - I see a hole at the neck. If there is a hole then it is actually a poncho scarf and here are a few ways to wear it. Hope this is helpful!


 That is very very close @Shero!  No split down the front though….   But I may be able to improvise


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 25, 2022)

Remy said:


> Drape it around your shoulders and use a pin or scarf pin to secure it on one side near your shoulder?


I have tried that, @Remy but the weave is so loose it just tends to hang all akimbo.


----------



## win231 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wear it like this:


----------

